# Too SOBA August Meeting 2/8/13



## benken25 (24/6/13)

A quick reminder that the August meeting is our pale ale mini comp and if your like me and haven't brewed your entry yet time is running out


----------



## earle (24/6/13)

Even if you missed the pale ale commercial tasting night you can still enter the minicomp. We started with pale ales as a pretty wide category so you can enter an American pale ale or any of the three English pale ale categories from the bjcp, or an Australian pale ale from the Australian judging criteria. We'll have style sheets there on the night so you just have to nominate what style guidelines you want your beer to be judged against.

Of course if you're interested you're welcome to come along even if you don't have an entry for the minicomp.

Bottled mine this weekend just gone.


----------



## earle (7/7/13)

Was a good meeting on Friday night thanks to all who attended.

We're just trying to get a rough idea of how many entries we'll have for the pale ale mini comp tasting at the next meeting in August so we can figure out how we'll run the judging. If you're planning on submitting an entry please add yourself to the list below.

Pale Ale entries
1. Earle


----------



## benken25 (7/7/13)

It was definitely a good meeting good to meet a few new guys
Pale ale enties
1. Earle
2. Benken25( I have all but run out of time i will sort something out it may even be a kit beer)


----------



## RdeVjun (8/7/13)

Putting my hand up to attend if that's OK with the club, only tentative at this point until I secure a leave pass. Seeing as I'm not a member I'll refrain from entering the comp but happy to help out with stewarding or judging if required.


----------



## robv (8/7/13)

RdeVjun said:


> Putting my hand up to attend if that's OK with the club, only tentative at this point until I secure a leave pass. Seeing as I'm not a member I'll refrain from entering the comp but happy to help out with stewarding or judging if required.


Be good to see you there Ralph.


----------



## Fitzlp (10/7/13)

BenKen25 said:


> It was definitely a good meeting good to meet a few new guys
> Pale ale enties
> 1. Earle
> 2. Benken25( I have all but run out of time i will sort something out it may even be a kit beer)
> 3.Fitzlp (Pale Ale bottled on 15th June) Hope it won't be too old


----------



## Beersuit (11/7/13)

It was definitely a good meeting good to meet a few new guys
Pale ale enties
1. Earle
2. Benken25( I have all but run out of time i will sort something out it may even be a kit beer)
3.Fitzlp (Pale Ale bottled on 15th June) Hope it won't be too old
4. Beersuit ( might have to out do Ben and ferment my kit at 28 to get some more fruit)


----------



## benken25 (15/7/13)

Beersuit said:


> It was definitely a good meeting good to meet a few new guys
> Pale ale enties
> 1. Earle
> 2. Benken25( I have all but run out of time i will sort something out it may even be a kit beer)
> ...


Is there any other way to do it? I now have to beers that will fit the bill


----------



## rick1111082 (24/7/13)

1. Earle
2. Benken25( I have all but run out of time i will sort something out it may even be a kit beer)
3.Fitzlp (Pale Ale bottled on 15th June) Hope it won't be too old
4. Beersuit ( might have to out do Ben and ferment my kit at 28 to get some more fruit)
5. Rick a heap of 1's 082 

I'm going to enter my very first AG So be kind KENTS!!! is there a prize for just entering


----------



## Beersuit (24/7/13)

I think you win a glass of Bens kit saison. 
That's if Fitzip doesn't drink it all on us.


----------



## earle (24/7/13)

Mmmmm, kit saison.

Who are you calling kents?


----------



## BPH87 (25/7/13)

1. Earle
2. Benken25( I have all but run out of time i will sort something out it may even be a kit beer)
3.Fitzlp (Pale Ale bottled on 15th June) Hope it won't be too old
4. Beersuit ( might have to out do Ben and ferment my kit at 28 to get some more fruit)
5. Rick a heap of 1's 082 
6. BPH87 Mosaic Pale Ale

I don't want any kit beers of Ben's thanks - too sweet for me!
What's a kit beer anyway? Does beersuit make them?


----------



## Beersuit (25/7/13)

You need coordination to use a can opener BPH I think that's why you haven't tried one.


----------



## potof4x (25/7/13)

1. Earle
2. Benken25( I have all but run out of time i will sort something out it may even be a kit beer)

3.Fitzlp (Pale Ale bottled on 15th June) Hope it won't be too old
4. Beersuit ( might have to out do Ben and ferment my kit at 28 to get some more fruit)
5. Rick a heap of 1's 082
6. BPH87 Mosaic Pale Ale
7. Potof4x I have what was going to be an English Bitter fermenting (with Homegrown Cluster and K97 - Mongrel Pale Ale). Hopefully home for this.


----------



## earle (28/7/13)

Ok, we have an idea of what we'll be tasting this Friday night. Lets start on RSVP list so we've got an idea of who else might be coming. 

Also add yourself to the second list if you're bringing a beer for the mini comp.

COMING
1. Earle



MINI COMP ENTRIES
1. Earle
2. Benken25( I have all but run out of time i will sort something out it may even be a kit beer)
3.Fitzlp (Pale Ale bottled on 15th June) Hope it won't be too old
4. Beersuit ( might have to out do Ben and ferment my kit at 28 to get some more fruit)
5. Rick a heap of 1's 082
6. BPH87 Mosaic Pale Ale
7. Potof4x I have what was going to be an English Bitter fermenting (with Homegrown Cluster and K97 - Mongrel Pale Ale). Hopefully home for this.


----------



## SSvon (28/7/13)

Hey guys, Ryan here. This is my first post and I made my first AG yesterday and just loved it, haven't got it into the fermenter yet.
But thanks to Anthony and Peter for the demo day last weekend and nice to meet Ben, Rick and other like minded people.
I might see you at the next meeting! 
Take it easy.


----------



## Wal05 (29/7/13)

COMING
1. Earle
2. Wal05


MINI COMP ENTRIES
1. Earle
2. Benken25( I have all but run out of time i will sort something out it may even be a kit beer)
3.Fitzlp (Pale Ale bottled on 15th June) Hope it won't be too old
4. Beersuit ( might have to out do Ben and ferment my kit at 28 to get some more fruit)
5. Rick a heap of 1's 082
6. BPH87 Mosaic Pale Ale
7. Potof4x I have what was going to be an English Bitter fermenting (with Homegrown Cluster and K97 - Mongrel Pale Ale). Hopefully home for this.
8. Wal05


----------



## benken25 (30/7/13)

Wal05 said:


> COMING
> 1. Earle
> 2. Wal05
> 3. Benken25
> ...


----------



## robv (30/7/13)

BenKen25 said:


> > COMING
> > 1. Earle
> > 2. Wal05
> > 3. Benken25
> > ...


----------



## potof4x (1/8/13)

Looking increasingly like I won't be home for this meet gang. Damn having to work for a living!


----------

